
Adobe CTO Kevin Lynch Defends Flash, Warns about HTML5 - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/02/adobe-cto-kevin-lynch-defends-flash/
======
anigbrowl
_Adobe is in a battle for developers, who buy its Creative Suite software to
make Flash apps._

A fine example of how a comma can completely alter the meaning of a sentence
:) Most of the articles points are valid, but there's an awful lot more to the
CS series than Flash; it's by far the most well-integrated content creation
system (everything from vector graphics to video, on both PC and Mac).

A decline in Flash use would, of course, hurt Adobe, but wouldn't cripple it,
any more than the failure of Quicktime to become a widespread internet video
standard inhibits users of Final Cut, Motion etc.

